# Hulk:Pencil sketch to a Digital Art~



## kaustav_geek (May 7, 2007)

Hey guys, 
I recently converted an old pencil sketch of THE INCREDIBLE HULK  to a digital painting.
Software used: GIMP
Time: 3 hours
Old Sketch:
*i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/kaustavacharya/Hulk_original.jpg

GIMPed Sketch:
*i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/kaustavacharya/hulk_final.jpg


Please do comment on it and leave suggestions wherever needed.....


----------



## kalpik (May 7, 2007)

One word.. WOW!


----------



## sam_1710 (May 7, 2007)

super sketch the first place..
and its superb digitally also!!


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot.
I will post , how I went about making it ,in a few days.


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

Good.GIMP is a gr8 software.hope one day it will challenge Photoshop!


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot..
Yeah... It sure is. But its not the software alone, thats good.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 7, 2007)

awesome sketch!!!!!


----------



## zyberboy (May 7, 2007)

Top digital art

@kaustav_geek

hi which brush u used to paint body,i mean with varying  shade(green color)


----------



## vish786 (May 7, 2007)

excellent work.... especially those shades u hav done at the chest... simply amazing art work

i hav made it my avatar


----------



## cyborg47 (May 7, 2007)

nice work man, keep going, good luck.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 7, 2007)

The painting was done on a new layer underneath the main sketch. The sketch layer was put in multiply mode.
Soft-ended round brushes were used.


----------



## Third Eye (May 7, 2007)

Thats very good


----------



## dd_wingrider (May 7, 2007)

nice work man rated 5


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 7, 2007)

Awesome.. 5 out of 5


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 7, 2007)

the face can use a little more work 
tone down the shadows


----------



## chicha (May 7, 2007)

i think you have underrated yourself bud, very nice work, keep it up.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2007)

My sincere regards to each one of you... Thanks a lot......


----------



## koolbluez (May 8, 2007)

great... 5...


----------



## piyush gupta (May 9, 2007)

Wow




i wil give




10/5


its realy awsome buddy


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 9, 2007)

I give 100 / 100.

Really nice...
Become a PRO dood....


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

I don't see any pictures. tried in both firefox and IE


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 9, 2007)

Amazingly cool...

Keep it work..

Can you create a Spiderman like this...


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

i wanna see too.


----------



## fun2sh (May 9, 2007)

simply marvelous


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 9, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> I don't see any pictures. tried in both firefox and IE


For u on behalf of Kaustav

Old Sketch : *i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/kaustavacharya/Hulk_original.jpg
GIMPed Sketch : *i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/kaustavacharya/hulk_final.jpg


----------



## cooldip10 (May 9, 2007)

Awsome!!
Awsome!!
Awsome!!
Awsome!!
Awsome!!


----------



## cooldivya (May 9, 2007)

Great art!


----------



## kerthivasan (May 9, 2007)

man.
it rocks.
how in the hell did u do that?
its really amazng


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 9, 2007)

Awesome: 5/5


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

wow is the word


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

I'm humbled yet again..

All my competitive exams end on 15th May.. I will start with Spidey and will start writing my work-process for the HULK  Spidey's work-process will have to wait till then 



> WOW ! ! !
> 
> u have 100* point from my side .........
> 
> did ya follow any tut or just UR imagination or instincts ?



I reffered a still from the movie :THE HULK for my pencil sketch.... The coloring has been a cumulative result of different skills.. very basic skills, i.e smudging, airbrushing, dodging, burning.. etc....





Another work.... It started as a fun session with blender's sculpt tool and I suddenly realised what I wanted the initially UV-sphere, to look like - A starfish. Here's what I achieved in 15 mins(just the modelling bit).

Texturing done in blender, and rendered using Blender's internal renderer. Background and gaussian blur, bubbles added in GIMP.
*img177.imageshack.us/img177/1369/starfishzb5.th.jpg


----------

